# Health news 8th June 2011



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2011)

*UK doctors begin pioneering asthma treatment*
Doctors in Manchester and Glasgow have begun treating NHS asthma patients with a pioneering treatment described as "melting away" muscle in the airways. Instead of using drugs such as steroids, a wire probe is inserted into the lungs and then heats the tissue. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13690102 

*Cameron outlines changes to NHS reforms after criticism*

David Cameron has outlined "real changes" to controversial plans for NHS reforms in England, following criticism from health service professionals. Hospital doctors and nurses will be involved in care commissioning, as well as GPs, regulators will have a duty to "support integration" of services and there will be limits on competition.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-13675619

*Call for an end to 'strait jacket' of GP boundaries*

The Patients Association is calling for an end to the "geographical strait jacket" of having to register with a GP near to where you live. An official consultation has found 77% of those who replied back change - but 70% of health-care staff were against.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13670636

*Care revamp ?won?t stop patients losing savings?*

Elderly people will continue to face the loss of their homes and *savings to fund their care bills even if the current system is revamped, experts said yesterday. The warning came as the man in charge of the Government?s latest investigation into the crisis-hit care system controversially said ?the population is probably quite comfortable with that?.

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/251436/Care-revamp-won-t-stop-patients-losing-savings-

*E. coli outbreak: EU proposes 150m euros to aid farmers*

The European Commission has proposed giving at least 150m euro (?134m; $220m) in compensation to farmers hit by the deadly E. coli outbreak. EU agriculture ministers have been holding crisis talks, amid criticism of Germany's handling of the outbreak.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-13683270


----------

